# Oatly Drink



## Purplelady (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi. I started on Metformin two weeks ago but am struggling a bit with planning menus. My daughter suggested I tried Oatly to replace semi skimmed milk. Does anyone know if this will send my sugar levels up in the same way latte coffee( home made) does or is it ok? Thanks


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 20, 2018)

As far as I'm aware per 100ml the oatly alternative has more carbs than normal milk and also less fat which may make a spike bigger with it, how much milk are you using? xx


----------



## Purplelady (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh dear that’s not good news. Thank you


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 20, 2018)

Purplelady said:


> Oh dear that’s not good news. Thank you


A dash of normal milk is fine  but Full Fat.
Many here including myself drink Alpro Unsweetened Almond. I quite like it and drink loads.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 20, 2018)

Even a dash of semi-skimmed is fine @Purplelady I wouldn't suggest you use almond milk to make a hot drink though as it doesn't work well even as a dash in a coffee I believe xx


----------

